# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  العمر كله ~ بياض الثلج ~ ..

## شذى الياسمين

الليله  يا ( *بياض الثلج* ) كلنا جيناك
اجمل التهاني في ميلادك نهديك
ونقول ياعل السعد يلفاك
وياعل الفرح يلوح في لياليك
اليوم كلنا جيناك
والكل جاك وبارك بمولدك وهناك
واحلى عبارات الفرح نهديك
يا اسوره والله الطيب مبداك
ويرتاح لك كل من يخاويك

**********

يا طيور الصبح هللي
ويا نجوم السماء ابقى فى السماء ولا تغربى 
يا زهور الربيع تفتحى 
وافتحى ابواب الحياه لكل زهرة تأبى التفتح
فاليوم عيد ميلاد ( *بياض الثلج* )
اليوم اجمل الايام واروع الليالى
اليوم غنت الساعات 
ورقصت الثوانى 
اليوم انحنى التاريخ 
وقبلت السفن الموانئ 
اليوم عيد ميلاد قلبى 
ليوم عيد ميلاد حبيبتي 
اليوم عيد ميلاد بياض الثلج 

**********

عيد ميلاد السعــد
عيد ميلاد الفـــرح
عيد ميلاد الصبــا
عيد ميلاد الحسن
عيد ميلاد الشفافية
عيد ميلاد النرجسية
عيد ميلاد الجمال
عيد ميلاد الغرام
عيد ميلاد الحب 
عيد ميلادي أنا 
عيد ميلاد أشياء كثيرة
هو عيد ميلاد (*بياض الثلج* )
فعيد ميلاد جديد
عيد ميلاد سعيد
وكل عام وأنتي حبيبتي 
وكل عام وأنتي بخير

**********


ما أجمل سنه ميلادك حين أشرقت خيوط الشمس الذهبية معلنه ميلاد الحبيبة  الغالية (* بياض الثلج* )
، فيا طيور الحب غردي للحبيبة أجمل ألحان الحب واهديها أجمل كلمات  الشوق والحنين 

فماذا أهديك يا غاليتي ؟
أأهديك روحي كلا ليست كافيه  , أأهديك  مشاعري ؟ كلا بل أهديك قلبي وعمري، 

فأنت ورده ورده جوريه أنت دمي الذي يجري  في عروقي أنت النفس التي تحي حياتي فأنت ملاكي أنت عصفوره الجنة يا فراشه  العشق الابديه عيشي سعيدة وتمتعي بكامل الحرية 

فأنت الانسانه التي تتمناها  عيوني العاشقة فأفكاري معدمه وكلماتي صغيره ولا اعرف ماذا أقول ولكن خذي  هيبتك من عيوني العاشقة وعقبال المئه والعشرين عام.

**********

اليوم تبتسم البحار 
تتراقص الامواج 
تعزف الاشجار روائع الانغام على اوتار الخمائل 

اليوم يا (*بياض الثلج* ) 
ستكون الشموع عشره فقط 
بعدد اصابع يدى 
ستكون شموعك يا حبيبتى هى اصابعى 
لن تنطفئ ابدا
سأجعلها موقدة لتزين عرشك
لاتقلقى بياض الثلج 
لن تنتهى شموعك ابدا لن تنتهى 
فهى منى 
ولن تنتهى 

***********

كل عام وانتي بخير يا احلى بياض ثلج بالكون والعمر كله يا رب وان شاء الله ايامك الجايه تكون كلها فرح وخير وسعاده وتكون متل العسل يا عسل انتي .. واسفه عالتاخير كان المفروض ينزل هاد الموضوع مبارح ..

واخيرا هاي هديه مني ومن جنتل مان , بتمنى تقبليها ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32: 
كل عام وانتي بخير يا قمر 
وكل سنة وانتي سالمة يا عمري

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يوم ميلاد سعيد يا هينو ينعاد عليك بالخير والهنا والسعادة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## خجل الورد

كل عام وانتي بالف خير اختي عئبال الف سنة

----------


## دليلة



----------


## بياض الثلج

شذى !!! عن جد خجلتيني الله يسعدك يارب وما يحرمنا من بعض 
جنتل مان / صاحب واجب زي بعض الناس  :SnipeR (31): بحكيلك عنهم انت وشذى بعدين مو هووون
مها تسلمي يا عمري الحب ناطط من عيونك بشوف الي :Icon32: 

دليلة مزوءة والله لانك بنت اصل اصلا :SnipeR (52): 
خجل الورد حياكَ معنا وشكرا الك

----------


## غسان

كل عام وانتي بخير هناء عقبال ال 99  :Smile:

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## بنوتة من القمر

العمركلوووووووووووووو انشالله 


عئبال 100000000000 سنة 


عيد ميلاد سعيد

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانتي بخير بياض الثلج 

فعلا لازم انزل المووضع هذا يوم ميلادك
بس للاسف الانشغال والغياب شوي خلاني اتأخر



كل عام وانتي بخير
وان شاء الله تكون البسه اعجبتك

وهاي بسه تانية

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> يوم ميلاد سعيد يا هينو ينعاد عليك بالخير والهنا والسعادة 
> [/align]



لولا وجودكم معي ما كان ذكرى حلوة 
تسلميلي يا أغلى وردة امتلكتها بحياتي :SnipeR (52):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كل عام وانتي بخير هناء عقبال ال 99



غساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان لاطش يعني سنة الك :SnipeR (31): 
يسعد قلبك يارب شو بحبك بس تحكيش لحسان بلاش يغار :7anoon: 

وانت بألف خير يارب وينعاد علي وانا معكم وتكونوا بخير يارب

وهلا غلا خالتو

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كل عام وانتي بخير يا قمر 
> وكل سنة وانتي سالمة يا عمري



انا مش عارفة كيف كتبت ردي عالسريع هيك 
 :SnipeR (52): 
المهم سلميلي على حلا واحكيلها اني زعلانة منها لانها ما اجت تهنيني 
وبوسيلي اياها واحكيلها هاي بوسة زعل من بياض الثلج
 :SnipeR (52): 
عن جد صرت اضحك بس شفتك مش عارف ليش :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الليله  يا ( *بياض الثلج* ) كلنا جيناك
> اجمل التهاني في ميلادك نهديك
> ونقول ياعل السعد يلفاك
> وياعل الفرح يلوح في لياليك
> اليوم كلنا جيناك
> والكل جاك وبارك بمولدك وهناك
> واحلى عبارات الفرح نهديك
> يا اسوره والله الطيب مبداك
> ويرتاح لك كل من يخاويك
> ...



شذى حبيبتي مش عارفة كيف مبارح رديت عليكِ بسطر بس قدرك أكبر من هيك وأكثر
والبسة بتجنن ما ازكاها :SnipeR (52): 

هل تكفيكِ (( شكرا))  ؟؟

همسة // أحبكِ في الله

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كل عام وانتي بخير بياض الثلج 
> 
> فعلا لازم انزل المووضع هذا يوم ميلادك
> بس للاسف الانشغال والغياب شوي خلاني اتأخر
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتي بخير
> وان شاء الله تكون البسه اعجبتك
> ...


 :SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):  يسلموااااااااااااااا صاحب واجب 
وصدقني لو نزلت التهنئة بعد عام منها لكانت ستكون أجمل ما يكووون 

فهمت شي ؟؟؟ ولا انا :7anoon: 

يسلموا عالبسة2 
والك مجموعة بسس يوم السبت بنزلهم باذن الله :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بياض الثلج

أسماء // خيرك سابق حبيبيتي كلك زوووء

تحية عسكرية // وانت بألف خير تسلم على التهنئة

بنوته من القمر// منيح انك وصلتي لتهننيني من القمر كلك زوووء :SnipeR (52):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
كل عام وانتِ يا بياض الثلج (بيننا) و (معنا) و (مع وافر الصحة والعافية)


يا قلب المنتدى وصفحته البيضاء ..

وروحه ونبضه الذي لا يغيب ..



وارجو من الله العلي القدير .. أن يؤنسنـــــــــا دائما بقربك .. ويمُنّ عليكِ بالسعادة على الدوام


وارجو ايضا من الواحد الأحد .. أن يمنحك العمر المديد والصحة والسلامة دائمـــــــــا


ولا يريكِ مكروها او تعاسة ..


لتبقي كما انتِ وكما عهدناكِ .. القلب الأبيض الناصع  :Smile: 





عقبال الـ 100 سنة يا هنّــــــــــــــــــــــو  :Embarrassment: 

[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> يسلموااااااااااااااا صاحب واجب 
> وصدقني لو نزلت التهنئة بعد عام منها لكانت ستكون أجمل ما يكووون 
> 
> فهمت شي ؟؟؟ ولا انا
> 
> يسلموا عالبسة2 
> والك مجموعة بسس يوم السبت بنزلهم باذن الله


اه فهمت 
انه الموضوع لو نزل بعد سنه راح تقبليه 
وعلى فكرة 

البسه هاي بتذكرني فيكي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ايش عيد ميلاد وما تعزموني

ماشي و الله لأحكي لأمي انهم عاملين عيد ميلاد من وراي

انا بفرجيكم

انا عارف هناء ما بدها تخليني اكل جاتووووو  بس ماشي 

انا رح اشتري لحالي جاتووووو

ومن كل قلبي كل عام وانت بخير يا هناء وعقبال 101 سنه سداد لتبعة غسان

وان شاء الله طولة العمر وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## شذى الياسمين

وهاي كمان بسه تالته مني .. ولو احنا كم بياض ثلج عنا .. كلها وحده وما في غيرها ...

العمر كله حبيبتي ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center] 
> كل عام وانتِ يا بياض الثلج (بيننا) و (معنا) و (مع وافر الصحة والعافية)
> 
> 
> يا قلب المنتدى وصفحته البيضاء ..
> 
> وروحه ونبضه الذي لا يغيب ..
> 
> 
> ...



محمووووووووووووووووود عن مين بتحكي هووون  :Az3ar: أكيد مو انا  :Bl (6): 

وانت بالف خير والله يجوزك أربعة ياشيخ :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ايش عيد ميلاد وما تعزموني
> 
> ماشي و الله لأحكي لأمي انهم عاملين عيد ميلاد من وراي
> 
> انا بفرجيكم
> 
> انا عارف هناء ما بدها تخليني اكل جاتووووو  بس ماشي 
> 
> انا رح اشتري لحالي جاتووووو
> ...



يسعد قلبك يارب يا ابو الزوزززززز 
مش من قلة بحبك 
بس عشان اسمك زيد ع اسم حبيبي  :Emb3: 

وميرسي على السداد بس عاد لو عرف غسان يمكن يلطش غيرها :Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

شذى وجنتل يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا عالبسس 
اليوم ان شالله راح انزل البسس 
بجننوا 
بس مش عارفة وين انزلهم 
نكشة على راسكم والا صور ما تلمسوووهم  :SnipeR (54): 

طبعا التهاني لذكرى مولدي مستمر طوال شهر مايو بتعرفوا عشان الحلال والحرام  :Eh S(5):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بياض الثلج
كل سنه وانتي سالمه بياض الثلج

والعمر كله
وان شاء الله كل السنه شهر خمسه خلينا نحتفل بعيد ميلادك

----------


## بياض الثلج

ايه أكيد بنحتفل

شو ورانا  :SnipeR (65): 

اي ما حكيت بدك شي أضيفك ؟؟؟  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتي وزوقك
اوصلي لمحل حلويات النجمه وهاتي اي شي

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انتي وزوقك
> اوصلي لمحل حلويات النجمه وهاتي اي شي



فرع ماركا كله تحت امرك  :SnipeR (54): 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vYBOMs0jUM...8%A7%D8%AA.jpg

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتي وزوقك
جيبي الي بدك اياه

----------


## حلم فلسطيني

العمر الطويل يارب 

كل عام وانت بخير 

وبقلب ومشاعر متوقدة 

كوني بخير

----------


## العالي عالي

كل عام وانتي بالف خير

----------


## بياض الثلج

> العمر الطويل يارب 
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير 
> 
> وبقلب ومشاعر متوقدة 
> 
> كوني بخير



هلا وغلا فيك 

وانت بألف خير يارب :Emb3:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كل عام وانتي بالف خير



خيرك سابق يا خاااااااااااااااااااااااااال  :SnipeR (97): 

بدك تشرب شي ؟؟؟

----------

